
Accessing Amazon Alexa via the browser - sammachin
http://sammachin.com/hacks-and-projects/alexa-in-the-browser/
======
warrenmar
You can also run Alexa from your desktop and integrate Alexa to any other
physical device besides the Echo with the Alexa Voice Service. Great for those
who want to play with Alexa, but don't want to shell out money for an Echo.
Amazon has an easy to follow reference implementation for this.
[https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-
vo...](https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-voice-
service/docs/reference-implementation-guide)

------
dharma1
great, been looking for ways to use Alexa outside Echo (which isn't out in the
UK).

I've got a couple of old android phones lying about which I'd like to use as
DIY Echos - is there a way to get it working with "OK Alexa" rather than a
mouseclick?

